# Dr. Shivers is in the ICU.... please help.



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Greetings,

As some of you may know I got schemed into throwing a halloween party - with a few bands and DJs - and where the bands are setting up we are constructing a mad science lab. A friend of mine donated a scientist ... which after a bit of research turns out to be Gemmys (sigh...) Dr. Shivers. Im not really a fan of Gemmys products - they always seem to be (how shall I say) of lesser quality? It looks really cool - even though he seems to be missing a few accessories.

But hes got some technical issues - I found a a/c adapter since it didnt have one and got him powered up. He said a few phrases with his head moving side to side - and then nothing. Ive plugged and unplugged the thing and it no longer wants to talk. I was able to plug in a iPod and got him to play some music through his auxillary connection - so I know the speaker is still working.

I found a video which showed him speaking and with mouth and eye movement - however all the wires are not attached. Im not a very technical / electrical guy so I was hoping one of you may be able to help me out!!

Thanks for your help !! - HRP


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

.:.bump.:.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like you've got all three head movement motors disconnected, as well as the stuff for the lower body. Speaking for myself, I'd want to see an intact Shivers to able to reconnect everything properly.
Are there any flying leads that might correspond to the wires, or were they removed at the PCB?


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

No everything is different - none of the wires leading from the motors correspond to the leads from the base. 

Theres got to be a Dr. Shivers around the forums here in somebody's display - hoping I can get a picture of what their character looks like with all wires intact.


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr. Shivers / Mad Scientist
keep in mind that I did not get him 100% fixed but I am thrilled with getting this far:
the white and yellow that come out of the eyes I connected to dedicated posts in the collar 


wow....I worked all days on these and should have documented this before duct taping....cannot remember how I attached shivers' body wires (orange, white, green and blue). Maybe it will come back to me?? And obviously, there is something not exactly right with him, but his eyes move (somewhat), light up (completely) and mouth moves (somewhat). I THINK: In his head, all reds (3 of them - from eyes and mouth) attach to the orange and white from the body. And all blacks from head are attached to blue and green.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I operated on a Dr Shivers (mouth not working) a couple years ago during his routines out of the box his eyes only lit during audio that included spark/electric sounds his one hand (maybe still has a plug) held a beaker that lit up when there was bubbling sounds.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the Dr. and when I get home, I'll try to get him out and take a look at the wiring. I work from 1pm-11:30pm pacific time, so if you give me a day or two, I'll see what I can come up with. Actually it might take 2 days. I'm entering a chili cook-off tomorrow and entering my pumpkin chili, so I might be too busy tomorrow.


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks fiend!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm still searching on how to add photos. I sent you a pm.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Id call Gemmy & ask them to fax you the specs.


----------



## djallsy (Oct 20, 2012)

*Help*

I have the same problem (head off/wires broken)
Gemmy "says" they have no schematic or wiring diagram. I call [email protected]@@:finger:

If I could get a pic of intact wiring I would be forever grateful.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

dj-I'll try to add pix tomorrow...i'm at work now. I helped Horror Roots Prod this weekend with photos and told him how to go about it and I think he has everything working now.


----------



## djallsy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you very much !!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

DJ-..and anyone else, here are some examples of the wiring for Dr. Shivers. If you need better pictures from inside the head, I'll see what I can do. Send me a pm if you have any questions or need help. I'll do what I can to walk you through the connections and assist you with whatever issues that your having.


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Fiend really helped out - I have eye movement and the eyes light. Somehow ive misplaced my soldering tool so I either need to find it ASAP or go purchase one from harbor freight (which will probably be the case...) to try and get the mouth wires attached to the base.

Thanks again fiend!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Anytime Horror. If your still having issues with the mouth,etc, let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## WonderWhy (Aug 1, 2013)

*Helpful wiring tips*

Been working on my Dr. Shivers, too. Got everything in the head working except the eyes don't light-up. Eyes, mouth, and head move good. Beaker lights-up. In terms of wiring, previous posts seem to indicate the yellow and white wires control the eyes and pictures show connection from the head to the collar. However, I'm not sure if those wires control the eye-lights or control the eye-movement? So, is this where I should focus my triage/repairs-- the yellow and white wires from the head to the collar? Any insight into how the eyes light-up would be most appreciated. I was hoping to finish surgery on Dr. Shivers before this Halloween ...


----------

